# mairies



## Linda89

Bonjour!

C’est la première fois que j’écris dans ce forum et j’espère d’avoir suivi toutes les règles. 

Je dois traduire le mot "mairies"  dans un contexte métallurgique, on est en train de parler des filtres à particules.

 " ce filtre est destiné à des garages privés ou des mairies qui utilisent nos machines de décalaminage "

J’ai traduit : 
“ Questo filtro è destinato a lavorare in garage privati o pubblici in cui si usano le nostre macchine disincrostanti “ 

Je sais que la traduction littéral du mot “ mairies” est “ municipi » mais dans ce contexte ce mot n’a aucun sens donc j'ai utilisé " pubblici "  
Avez-vous des autres idées ? 
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Linda et bienvenue sur WRF ,
Je pense que dans ce cas particulier je respecterais le manque de logique du texte original mais en l'adoucissant légèrement. Il me semble qu'on pourrait parler de "garage privati e pubbliche amministrazioni" .


----------



## Linda89

Merci beaucoup pour ton réponse Matoupaschat! je vais utiliser ta traduction car elle me semble plus correcte que la mienne! merci


----------



## albyz

Bonjour,

une petite variante à l'excellente réponse de Matoupaschat (que je salue au passage ;-):
di garage privati (ou bien "officine private) o di pubbliche amministrazioni.

Dans ce contexte je serais tenté de dire que
décalaminage = rimozione dei depositi carboniosi
"disincrostanti" faisant plutôt penser à des dépots calcaires ou autres.

A toi de voir


----------



## albyz

..."autofficina" est peut-être plus précis pour traduire "garage".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Albyz, bentornato . 
Le tue varianti sono ottime, non ci avevo pensato.
Stammi bene
Matou


----------



## Linda89

merci beaucoup Abyz! vous était très précis!


----------

